# Sharp, shooting pain in vagina canal at 9 weeks



## MrsGax

Hello! Soooo I have this new thing where I am just going about my day either laying down, walking, sitting, doesn't matter where... and I get this sudden, sharp stabbing pain in my vaginal canal. Like mid vaginal canal. Could it be the cervix? Is this normal? We had sex today, but he literally does not put it in all the way cause he is afraid he will hurt me or baby. It hurts so bad, but literally lasts for one second, then goes away... then will come back sometime later. Has anyone had this??? I am getting nervous. Listened to baby on doppler... HB around 180 ish. I am just so concerned about everything! :shrug:


----------



## _jellybean_

I remember getting those types of pains. I'd give your doctor a call....just to get checked out.


----------



## CastawayBride

I had them very early on, like 4/5 weeks they have not come back. I think it is just everything moving and stretching...


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

I had those pains whilst carrying my oldest - they freaked me out too! They are likely perfectly normal though :) but you should consult your primary caregiver if you are concerned.


----------



## MrsGax

I am wondering if they are related to constipation? Cause I am also getting some in my butt as well :wacko: I go to my dr on the 21st, I will just mention them to her. Just was wondering if anyone else ever felt them cause it is so weird and sudden! Baby is doing good though, I checked hb first thing (since I panic) and found it within minutes... in a different spot than usual lol. :cloud9: Thank you girls for your responses!


----------



## CastawayBride

MrsGax said:


> I am wondering if they are related to constipation? Cause I am also getting some in my butt as well :wacko: I go to my dr on the 21st, I will just mention them to her. Just was wondering if anyone else ever felt them cause it is so weird and sudden! Baby is doing good though, I checked hb first thing (since I panic) and found it within minutes... in a different spot than usual lol. :cloud9: Thank you girls for your responses!

I have gotten sharp pains in my butt too but I believe it to be sciatic...


----------



## MrsGax

CastawayBride said:


> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if they are related to constipation? Cause I am also getting some in my butt as well :wacko: I go to my dr on the 21st, I will just mention them to her. Just was wondering if anyone else ever felt them cause it is so weird and sudden! Baby is doing good though, I checked hb first thing (since I panic) and found it within minutes... in a different spot than usual lol. :cloud9: Thank you girls for your responses!
> 
> I have gotten sharp pains in my butt too but I believe it to be sciatic...Click to expand...

I get the sciatic pain on my right side of my butt sometimes. But for this one, I mean like in my rectum hahaha... sorry for the TMI.


----------



## Skywalker

I had those a little earlier on and posted something about it and was told that it's actually something that can happen and is quite common and it's called "lightning crotch" or something :haha: Don't know why it happens exactly, maybe higher blood flow (I literally wrote blow flood before correcting myself... pregnancy brain at it's best) and nerves? But I think it's normal. If you're really concerned, ask your doctor! :hugs:


----------



## Skywalker

MrsGax said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if they are related to constipation? Cause I am also getting some in my butt as well :wacko: I go to my dr on the 21st, I will just mention them to her. Just was wondering if anyone else ever felt them cause it is so weird and sudden! Baby is doing good though, I checked hb first thing (since I panic) and found it within minutes... in a different spot than usual lol. :cloud9: Thank you girls for your responses!
> 
> I have gotten sharp pains in my butt too but I believe it to be sciatic...Click to expand...
> 
> I get the sciatic pain on my right side of my butt sometimes. But for this one, I mean like in my rectum hahaha... sorry for the TMI.Click to expand...

Omg me too! Sucks lol


----------



## CastawayBride

MrsGax said:


> CastawayBride said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsGax said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if they are related to constipation? Cause I am also getting some in my butt as well :wacko: I go to my dr on the 21st, I will just mention them to her. Just was wondering if anyone else ever felt them cause it is so weird and sudden! Baby is doing good though, I checked hb first thing (since I panic) and found it within minutes... in a different spot than usual lol. :cloud9: Thank you girls for your responses!
> 
> I have gotten sharp pains in my butt too but I believe it to be sciatic...Click to expand...
> 
> I get the sciatic pain on my right side of my butt sometimes. But for this one, I mean like in my rectum hahaha... sorry for the TMI.Click to expand...

ha ha ha, with that TMI then yes I would think constipation...I am on to that now as well. I started with diarrhea. Oh the joys! :winkwink:


----------



## MrsGax

I am happy to report that the sharp vagina pains are GONE today! I really think they came with the constipation cause my cup of coffee handled that issue and no more vagina or rectum pain. Geez this pregnancy thing is crazy. One day diarrhea after my meals, next day plugged up. It will all be worth it though :)


----------



## josephine3

I had these pains in my 1st pregnancy and im geting them already too in this one, think its normal!


----------

